# RESOLVED! 30 Michigan Bunnies Need Help



## Haley (Oct 28, 2007)

Im really trying to help this girl, she was housing her horse at a barn and came upon about 30 bunnies in cramped cages. Turns out they belong to a breeder who is getting out of breeding and going to just sell them for meat if we cant rehome them ASAP (like by the end of the week).

If anyone can help, please let me know. I might be able to house some in my garage until transport can be arranged. The girl has called all shelters and all are full- so if anyone in OH, IN, IL, MO, PA has any connections with shelters who take bunnies and they would take a few let me know.

There are lots of New Zealands, what looks like Palomino, and English Spot





























Can anyone help? They need homes ASAP or they will be sold for meat.


----------



## spoh (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't see the pic's, where in Michigan are they?

Joy


----------



## katt (Oct 28, 2007)

i might be able to. . . i will have to go over my budget, as it is super tight right now. . .

can we see some workable photos? or haley, could you email me some????


----------



## swanlake (Oct 28, 2007)

oh no!!

what kind of help do you need? i can see what i can do...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 28, 2007)

Do you have any idea if there is a palomino doe? and if there is a photo?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Oct 28, 2007)

How far are you from Ontario? There's a RHS rabbitrescue.net You could try asking them..fly a few buns over?

I live in Vancouver/Burnaby though.. =[ So I'm not much help.


----------



## Haley (Oct 28, 2007)

I edited it so you guys should be able to see the pics now.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 28, 2007)

OMG those poor babies! I can't believe the conditions - their water is nasty they have some old bread in there.... 

They all look like crosses. I hope someone can take them - I was hoping maybe we could find one for my niece to show if her dad would let her. 

I'll ask around to friends..... I wish I had room!! :cry2


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Oct 28, 2007)

This makes me just sick =[

I know at my SPCA, we had cats fly in from New York. And we do have room at the shelter!! And my bunny shelter, VRRA, we had buns fly in from either Alaska or Yukon.

If there was any way you could get a couple up to Vancouver, I could find homes for them =[ =[

You could also try posting on craigslist?


----------



## Leaf (Oct 28, 2007)

Let me know if any happen to cross through the Missouri area... I'll have to come up with some funding because today became VERY eventful here with rabbits, but I have two friends who I know would be willing to help (I'm not telling them a thing until rabbits arrive) and I should be able to as well.


----------



## swanlake (Oct 28, 2007)

my mother says yes, my dad says no. *sigh*



can i donate anything like food? let me know, i want to help these poor babies! 

have you contacted all the rabbit rescues in michigan?


----------



## swanlake (Oct 28, 2007)

how is it going haley? have you found places for some to go? 

i emailed the place where i got shadow and fuz, tiny paws. they said they took 7 in. just wondering how it was going.


----------



## Haley (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks hun. I heard Tinypaws took some in, but theyre the only ones. Midwest and Great Lakes are just too full.

There is one option sort of being kicked around- the owner of Chenoa Manor in PA (its an animal sanctuary) has offered to build a rabbit house in his property if Bunderground can raise the money. Then he would take all of them. The only problem is that it would cost about $5000 and my friend and I would have to temporarily house the bunnies in our garages for a few weeks and then rent a uhaul to drive them out to PA. Not fun.

Another option is Dominoes Farm in Ann Arbor, MI. They have offered to take some and house them outside in hutches. I have no clue what kind of care they would get there.

Its all so overwhelming


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 28, 2007)

Buckeye HRS in Ohio is crammed too. If only we could recruit more foster homes. I can't take in any right nowas one of my cats has cancer, hemangiosarcoma, and requires a lot of time and care(not to mention DH and I are very depressed over the illness).

I'll ask around at all the rescues in the area but I don't expect to have much luck. The over crowding has been brutal since Easter plus we finally got all the rabbits but 12 away from the Lorain County hoarder who had over 200 in her house.


----------



## swanlake (Oct 28, 2007)

how about michigan rabbit rescue? have they got any room?


----------



## Haley (Oct 28, 2007)

*swanlake wrote: *


> How about michigan rabbit rescue? have theygot any room?


They dont answer their phone or emails


----------



## katt (Oct 28, 2007)

newspaper ads?

petfinder classifieds?

i know that it would be a lot of screening involved. . . but even if only a handfull were rehomed, that would at least save that handfull?


----------



## ErinFromTinyPaws (Oct 28, 2007)

Tiny Paws Rescue and Sanctuary in theWestland/Livonia,MI area has taken in 8 of these animals so far. However, the vast majority of our animals are in just three foster homes, and they were full before we came across this mess. We're attempting to rehome as many as possible, but we have just about $0 at this point and all these animals need to be spayed and neutered, not to mention fostered. We have no money to ship animals across the country, and the other rabbit rescues in the area have already been contacted. They've taken one rabbit, but they too are completely full with hundreds of rabbits in their care. 

If you're anywhere near the metro-Detroit or metro-Ann Arbor area, and willing to foster, even just once--just for this group, or are willing to donate money or food or cages or time or anything, please either go to http://www.tinypaws.org and fill out the volunteer application or email me at [email protected]. Please don't use the mainrescue email address listed on the website, as we are having problems with it. Mine is listed as the alternative on the website and is sure to go through. 

As you can see, we are desperate in this situation. We simply have no more room in foster homes and have no more foster homes to turn to. We can't blame the other rabbit rescues either--they are overflowing as well. If you can do nothing else, make sure the people you know don't buy from pet stores or breeders--adoption, adoption, adoption. Let me know if you can help.

Thanks,

Erin Vader
Operations Manager
Tiny Paws Rescue and Sanctuary
[url]http://www.tinypaws.org[/url]
[email protected]
248.444.5023


----------



## katt (Oct 28, 2007)

erin-

i just wanted to give you an internet pat on the back. . . i wish i lived closer to foster, and i wish i had the funds currently to add another rabbit. but this month is just way to tight for me!

i have mass amounts of NIC grides and connectors, would these be of any help to you???? for making cages???? i think i have well over 40 i could part with.


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 28, 2007)

Haley, I PM'd you some info.


----------



## ErinFromTinyPaws (Oct 28, 2007)

NIC grids would be great. We make almost all of our cages out of them. Do you live nearby? We have no money for shipping, unfortunately. Email me at [email protected] if you're close enough to exchange goods (lol). I don't want to post my address online. 


Looks like Haley also has some connections on shipping. I've never been on this forum before, so I'm not sure who everyone is--I was just sent this link about it and told it's about our rabbit farm situation. So it might be easier to get supplies to Haley. What do you think Haley?


Thanks!

Erin


----------



## katt (Oct 28, 2007)

i live rather far away. . . traverse city, mi

anyone comming up to the area?????

i will look into shipping costs. . . see if we can't work something out on getting the shipped.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 28, 2007)

I wish I could help. I will send prayers.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh man. I would be willing to make some sort of donation. I can't use PayPal, but I would be happy to send a check to help with the spay/neuters. It wouldn't be alot, but it'd be something. Let me know guys.


----------



## Haley (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks guys 

As of right now its looking like our best bet is this place in PA. Its called Chenoa Manor: http://www.chenoamanor.org/

It is run by a vet and his wife and is supposed to be amazing. So far we have raised about 2000 towards building an enclosed shelter for the bunnies. Bunderground is doing its best to get donations and will be looking into grants in the next week or so.

So if anyone would like to donate to help us build this enclose that would be the place to start as they need funds to build this enclosure and then to care for 35 bunnies. Let me check tomorrow bc if it looks like we cant raise the funds we have to go with local (but less ideal) options.

Its just so overwhelming with so many bunnies.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 29, 2007)

at Domino's farm they would be in a petting zoo, I think. so in hutches/in a barn, not sure how good the care would be. 
good luck with the building!
this made me think of the HRS rescue emergency fund: they do give out grants for this type of situation. the info and grant application is at www.rabbit.org, about 1/3 of the way down the page.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Oct 29, 2007)

That grant is a great idea!!

So are the remaining bunnies going to this sanctuary then?


----------



## Haley (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Tonyshuman, I was thinking of that one too. And youre right, this farm would be less than ideal (although better than slaughter) bc they would be kept outside in hutches in a petting zoo environment. Also, the owner says he adopts out the bunnies to anyone who comes in and wants a bunny (no background checks).

We have good news though!

Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary in Whitaker, MI has offered to house the bunnies in a barn for 4 weeks so we can finish raising the money to build the enclosure and transport them to PA.

So if anyone would like to donate to help us build this rabbitshelterthat willsave these bunnies the site is here: http://www.chenoamanor.org/about_us.htmland your donations are tax exempt.

Or, if you would prefer to make a small donation for their food and care while they are housed at Great Lakes you can do so here: http://www.rabbitsanctuary.org/

And everyone say lotsof prayers that we can raise the money and get this built within the month!


----------



## Haley (Oct 30, 2007)

I just wanted to add here that Leila with Bundergound has created a website to help generate buzz and funding for this rescue. 

If anyone would like to donate you can do so here:

http://www.bunsunderthegun.info/

Another rescue, hugs for puppies, has offered to help us collect donations and transport the rabbits to PA!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the follow-up here, RO'ers. 

I'll get something sent in the mail, Haley. I am hugging every one of them pictured in the photos...


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 2, 2007)

I love him already <3


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 4, 2007)

Ditto. Plus all the other neglected -earmarked for slaughter- lives. This weekend I did a nail trim clinic and came back in a less than cheerful mood. So many people wanting to get rid of their rabbit. Bless you guys for making a difference. Internet pat on the back as katt wrote!

Will contribute what I can, and wish we could offer indoor placement and adoption to one needy bun. A reddish-colored male perhaps - or the innocent one above. Still unable to do so until others are adopted. Erin, I'll be in touch.

{{hugs}}


----------



## pla725 (Nov 4, 2007)

I just sent donations via paypal to the Santuary and to the group doing the transport.


----------



## Haley (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you guys so much for your continued support. Its really uplifting.

We had a bit of a crazy weekend here- we got all 35 bunnies to Great Lakes (they all fit in one ford explorer!) and found out that 8 girlies were in with the males. We're hoping they arent pregnant due to malnourishment and the stress of confined cages, but its still not a risk we want to take.

We tried desperately to arrange an emergency transport to PA where they would be spayed ASAP but it was just too short of notice to get them out there today. Instead, we're going to have someone from PA drive out to get them midweek.

What a project this is!


----------



## jam224 (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry transport couldn't be arranged for today.  I hope the midweek transport works out!


----------



## seniorcats (Nov 4, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Thank you guys so much for your continued support. Its really uplifting.
> 
> We had a bit of a crazy weekend here- we got all 35 bunnies to Great Lakes (they all fit in one ford explorer!) and found out that 8 girlies were in with the males. We're hoping they arent pregnant due to malnourishment and the stress of confined cages, but its still not a risk we want to take.
> 
> ...



northern Ohio is expectiong its first snow Wednesday. It won't be that cold (40's) so it shouldn't pose a driving problem.Where is the best place to donate money at this point? Great Lakes? The sanctuary? Or can both use the help


----------



## Haley (Nov 4, 2007)

The best place to donate is through this website: www.bunsunderthegun.info 

The guy who runs the rescue Hugs for Puppies is collecting the money and delegating as much as needed to the sanctuary in PA to build the enclosure. Once that goal is reached any extra will be used to help with transport costs and to reimburse Great Lakes for the care theyre receiving while there.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 8, 2007)

so i'm a bit poor, but i had to go to petsmart to buy a brush and nail trimmers the other day, and seeing their sad little bunnies made me upset. i normally wouldn't shop there, but i had to this time. i gave the exact amount that i spent at petsmart to the MI bunnies--it wasn't much, but we can all do a little to help. they're close to the goal!!
:biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Nov 8, 2007)

aww thank you so much! Every little bit helps


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 8, 2007)

I just sent in a donation. Every little bit helps - they are so close to their goal!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 13, 2007)

Just $760 more to go!!

We can do it!


----------



## Haley (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you guys so much for helping! 

I just got word that they actually have raised $5100. So we only need 100 more to build the barn and then the extra above that was for transportation for them from MI to PA.

We're almost there!

Oh, and I went to see the bunnies Sunday! Stupid me forgot to take pictures. They are so beautiful.I was expecting large "meat rabbits" but they were all sizes. Some were as small as just a few pounds. They are such lucly bunnies


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 13, 2007)

That's wonderful, Haley!!

It's sooo great to know that they'll get that second chance in life =]

-April


----------



## jam224 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Oh, and I went to see the bunnies Sunday! Stupid me forgot to take pictures. They are so beautiful.I was expecting large "meat rabbits" but they were all sizes. Some were as small as just a few pounds. They are such lucly bunnies


Ugh, me too! I meant to grab our camera the morning we took them to the vet, but I forgot to grab it and didn't remember until we were already on the road!  We took the Jeep to transport them and 7 carriers were a perfect fit! Wish I would've remembered! :foreheadsmack:

That's awesome news that they're so close to their fundraising goal!! :bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Nov 26, 2007)

GUESS WHAT?! WE DID IT!







[size=-1]Thanks to your generous support, all 37 rabbits have been *SAVED!* A fantastic new rabbit warren will be constructed at Chenoa Manor during the first week in December, and the buns will move in shortly thereafter. [/size]

[size=-1]Thank you again for your support - without your help, these rabbits would all be dead by now, victims of the rabbit meat industry. Your compassion means a happy new life for these rabbits where they will live out the rest of the years in peace and comfort![/size]

Thank you to everyone who helped these lucky bunnies. Its so heartwarming to know how much good we can do when we all come together. 

More updates to come soon!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 26, 2007)

eyes are moist ... drippy ....

Ever Hopeful that more will find sanctuary and a brand new beginning - lap to lounge on or safe & secure roof overhead - in the years to come.

Bless you jam224 and Haley (for spotting their slaughter path), not turning your head away, and RABBITS ONLINE for the Power of Comraderie to make a difference, change their world! 

:grouphug :hearts


----------



## lilbitsmom (Nov 27, 2007)

Haley, Just wanted to say I think everyone did a fabulous job and I was happy to make such a small contribution in this project. 

It just shows you what good things can happen when people come together and help each other for a greater cause.

I wish we could do this all over the world. There are so many other worthy projects that need teamwork like everyone has displayed in this effort.

Talk with you soon.

Laura Radke


----------



## Haley (Nov 27, 2007)

Aww Laura you posted! Glad to see you here!

I didnt mention it in this thread, but Laura and another girl helped bring a handfull of e-list bunnies from Chicago to Great Lakes (and 2 to Midwest). The ones that went to Great Lakes went with the Chesterfield 35 (or I think it was actually 37) to Pennsylvania. I am so thankful for their help and for the help of everyone along the way!

And yes, it feels really good to be able to get so many wonderful people together to save the lives of all these bunnies. There are so many in need that sometimes its overwhelming, but to each one we save it makesa world of difference.


----------

